# Where have all the hyenas gone?



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

It seems that everybody is really after the cheap stuff lately. What gives? I remember a day when something like this http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=74755&vid=170 wouldn't have sat for more than a minute.

It seems that the hyenas are gone. Is this a thing of the past? Is cloth diapering no longer fun? Is scoring that much sought after diaper a thing of the past? I'm so sad.

Teri


----------



## kathywiehl (Dec 9, 2003)

Aren't they beautiful!!!!! I was just coming here to ask the same question. What is up, once upon a time people would pay that much for a Honeyboy, and now something like this is just sitting....If dh would let me spend it, I would buy that in a second!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

We're still around. The problem I think is that there is SO much more out there now. As far as knits go, there are so many awesome knitting WAHMS. I still spend big bucks, but really, how many pair of longies can one child wear. It's like after 15 or so, it starts getting redundant, YK? There are only so many colorways and themes.
But, I have seen some awesome instock stuff as of late that puzzles me. I think that the market has become very saturated.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Board Split!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
Board Split!









:

That seems to be the general consensus.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
Board Split!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*
It seems that the hyenas are gone.

Check out the "Show and Tell" subforum.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
Board Split!

yep. I hate the board split and i think it really hurt/offended a lot of people who arent posting here anymore. Without talk there is less people buying things I think. I think its hitting WAHMs hard


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

The diaper pervert scandal slowed down hyena posting a lot too, in my opinion. Half the fun of posting about new fluff is seeing everyone's cute babies.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I think my ability to afford much died with the resale values.
It's one thing to buy something for $35, use it lightly, and sell it for $30. It's another thing to buy something for $35 and eat the loss.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
yep. I hate the board split and i think it really hurt/offended a lot of people who arent posting here anymore. Without talk there is less people buying things I think. I think its hitting WAHMs hard









You said it, mama!!

Posting here drove a lot of the "must haves" and created a market, w/ no posting there is no market.

Too bad they won't just put things back the way they were....


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

OH I TOTALLY agree...I do not like the split...and I think it drove a lot of people away.


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree the board split has hurt everyone and its dead around here.. I also never know where to go ...

Quote:

I think my ability to afford much died with the resale values.
I think for me this has put a huge hault in my spending because I am now nervous that if I buy something and it doesnt work right for us or fit I am now stuck w/ it since hardly anything is selling.
I also believe that the market is saturated right now w/ so so many WAHMs to chosse from and esp wool. This time last ye there wasnt half the Knitting WAHMs as there are now. I think its great w/ so much variety but I think that the "hyena" thing isnt what it used to be.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I think the low resale values are also because of the board split. People used to read about a diaper in the main diapering forum and then hit the tp looking for one. Now it seems like people hardly ever talk about any diapers besides Fuzzi Bunz in the main forum.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

I really do think it has been a combination of factors. The board started slowing down when the TP went to 50/60 members only. It slowed down more with the pervert scandal and mamas didn't want to show off as much. A thread about a purchase isn't as fun without pictures. The TP became even slower, I think because as Sheena said, people used to read about a diaper here then shop for one on the TP. Then the board split was the final straw, Diapering really is a shadow of its former vibrant, exciting self. The TP reflects the change, I swear the Diaper TP is slower than the regular TP lately. And if you can't resell fluff, as QSM said it makes the hyena stuff much less affordable for a lot of mamas.

Add to that the abundance of wahms, especially knitters. I think it is harder for a wahm to be special, to develop uniqueness and a following. Another factor, I think, is Hyena Cart. It has taken much of the mystery, thrill and hype out of diaper stalking because you can just look at the calendar for many wahms.

And one small but important factor is Butterflymom, or lack thereof, taking care of her baby instead of posting a dozen entertaining posts a day. The right priorities for sure, but I miss her fun. I'm already missing Spark too, thinking she will be busy with her baby soon too. And all the other mamas who have left for whatever reason.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

i just started a post in Q&S asking for the board to be put back together... check it out when it goes through









I am not sure they will listen but it cant hurt to try AGAIN.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
Board Split!









:
And I also agree with Alice and Tiffany. Sigh.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Can anyone explain to me why the board split in the first place?


----------



## Melissaak (Sep 10, 2004)

:


----------



## LeeshaLynn (May 4, 2005)

So sad... I hope there will be a renewed interest in the fun side of cloth diapering soon.


----------



## kaillean (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm new to this whole thing so I can't comment on how things were before.

But why does buying expensive items equate with the fun side of cloth diapering? I've had great fun putting together my NB stash, and learning to crochet my own wool items, etc, without needing to spend $150 on a pair of longies or buy the latest hyena diaper.

There are a lot of great products out there that are also reasonably priced. I got a couple of beautiful sugar plum baby dipes and a VB AIO as my splurge items, along with some wool, but the bulk of my stash is Kissaluvs, prefolds, XM Sandy's and a few Tiny Heinys for outings. And prowraps, bummis, a staccinator, a couple of BJM shorties, plus homemade longies, for covers.

I'm more than willing to pay for good quality and "workmomship" but there is a point where I think it just becomes a bit silly. Sure I'd love to be able to buy all those gorgeous embroidered longies that go for $100 and up -- but when you consider how long a baby can wear them, it's just not practical.

As it is, I've spent WELL over $500 and this is only for NBs and a very few small sized items.

I have my eye on a lot of other dipes to try when it's time to size up, but I will still have to restrain myself to a degree. Hard as that is sometimes.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Trust me, it was a lot more fun around here when threads about stalking a hyena stocking could pop up amid the other threads.

Nothing against mass produced diapers, but sometimes I feel like throwing something if I keep just seeing the word Fuzzibunz. My eyes need variety!

This board used to be different from other cloth diapering boards. It was much more oriented toward diapers sewn by WAHMs (which I think was a good thing), and yes, much more exciting and fun as far as chatting.


----------



## jlazx2 (Feb 5, 2003)

Just popping in here. I was wondering why I couldnt sell my stash after DD PT. I guess I was lucky to sell things that didnt work back in the day. I still have diapes I dont know what to do with.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Can anyone tell me about the perv incident? What is a board split? You can email me at [email protected] if you don't want to post it here. I am new and missed it...
TIA


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Pervert incident: Check out the Diapering Activism subforum.

Board split: Check out the Show & Tell subforum. All of those threads used to be part of this forum.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaillean*
I'm new to this whole thing so I can't comment on how things were before.

But why does buying expensive items equate with the fun side of cloth diapering? I've had great fun putting together my NB stash, and learning to crochet my own wool items, etc, without needing to spend $150 on a pair of longies or buy the latest hyena diaper.

There are a lot of great products out there that are also reasonably priced. I got a couple of beautiful sugar plum baby dipes and a VB AIO as my splurge items, along with some wool, but the bulk of my stash is Kissaluvs, prefolds, XM Sandy's and a few Tiny Heinys for outings. And prowraps, bummis, a staccinator, a couple of BJM shorties, plus homemade longies, for covers.

I'm more than willing to pay for good quality and "workmomship" but there is a point where I think it just becomes a bit silly. Sure I'd love to be able to buy all those gorgeous embroidered longies that go for $100 and up -- but when you consider how long a baby can wear them, it's just not practical.

As it is, I've spent WELL over $500 and this is only for NBs and a very few small sized items.

I have my eye on a lot of other dipes to try when it's time to size up, but I will still have to restrain myself to a degree. Hard as that is sometimes.









It doesnt have anything to do with how much money you spend on diapers. But before the board split and mamas who DO want to spend good money on very high quality or hard to get diapers were pushed off into a certain forum it was a lot more fun around here. It wasnt the talk about the diapers it was just that there were a lot more mamas here chatting. We played games, shared pictures, talked about gorgeous fluff (both inexpensive and expensive). It just isnt the same any more... a lot of mamas were hurt by those who felt it was "silly" to be wililng to pay good money for hand made products and felt targeted and just havent been back.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I just want to point out about the wool longies...

if they are still sitting there when dh finds a new job (and I get my diaper budget back!!) I will buy them. ASSUMING she can change the sloth to some other animal...

a monkey maybe? who wants a sloth?

Weird of me, I know...


----------



## kaillean (Jul 22, 2005)

I never intended to offend with my post.







It's too bad the forum changed in a way that has made it less fun for you guys.

I guess I was just responding to the first post that said everyone seemed to be after the cheap stuff and another post that agreed, saying the fun side of CD was lost.

I'm not arguing with anyone's right to spend a lot of money on super quality WAHM products. I'm a work-at-home-soon-to-be-mom myself, and expect to be fairly compensated for my work.

I guess I was just pointing out that it is possible to have fun CDing and also build a good quality stash without taking out a loan to do so.









That said, I love picking up the odd splurgey piece. I just can't justify it being the bulk of my stash.

However, if anyone has any good leads on a super cute NB Christmas/holiday fitted - I know someone who might be interested.







:


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Holy cow! It's been awhile since I've been on the Diapering forum (or MDC & even the net all together- health issues- long story) & wow! have things changed.
I can't believe how slow things are & almost no action on hyena stuff. I have lots of hyena stuff (including NEW MMs) listed on Ebay right now & normally there would be threads popping up by now talking about it...& I'm not the only one...there's other hyena stuff (even more new MMs) on Ebay & the TP & none of it seems to be moving...
My daughter potty learned right around the time of the board split so I wasn't really keeping up with things...but wow! I'm so sad to see how different Diapering seems...I almost wondered if maybe I was just reading the wrong area...but no all of the diapering sub forums seem just as quiet...


----------



## laprettygurl (Dec 22, 2004)

I really wish I had enough $$$ to become a true hyena.









I've seen way too many threads where people want the nice stuff for cheap. I'm sorry but the work that goes into the nice stuff makes it expensive and I really wish someone would buy it all!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Nothing against mass produced diapers, but sometimes I feel like throwing something if I keep just seeing the word Fuzzibunz. My eyes need variety!

YEP! Everytime I see the word fuzzibunz I want to gag myself with a spork!


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
Holy cow! It's been awhile since I've been on the Diapering forum (or MDC & even the net all together- health issues- long story) & wow! have things changed.
I can't believe how slow things are & almost no action on hyena stuff. I have lots of hyena stuff (including NEW MMs) listed on Ebay right now & normally there would be threads popping up by now talking about it...& I'm not the only one...there's other hyena stuff (even more new MMs) on Ebay & the TP & none of it seems to be moving...
My daughter potty learned right around the time of the board split so I wasn't really keeping up with things...but wow! I'm so sad to see how different Diapering seems...I almost wondered if maybe I was just reading the wrong area...but no all of the diapering sub forums seem just as quiet...










Ooooohhh, I used to get all excited when I saw your fs posts







although your dd is a lot bigger than mine! Good to see you!









It's so sad and slow, I agree....I've been actually wondering where a few of the hyenas I remember went off to......JMunch?? Spatulagirl is still around (but not much I've noticed







) and some others.... it's a SAD DAY when my kitchen is USUALLY CLEAN


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:

I feel like throwing something if I keep just seeing the word Fuzzibunz.
Same here (nothing against FB, I use them at night and love them)


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, it's not that bad yet







I still can't get any new fluffymail....THAT will be a sad day!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I personally find the board easier to navigate/read now, and I do have fun with CD'ing (although some of that is because I've learned to make them myself - the Diaper Making forum is having a blast... come to think of it, that forum has greatly picked up since the board split, although I think that's just a coincidence







).

As Kari_mom pointed out, alot of the slowing down started BEFORE the split, so while I'm sure it contributed, it's not the sole reason. Also, I think MDC will be what people make of it, regardless of the layout. Obviously, some people are upset by the split, and they're no longer posting like they used to. But that's the PEOPLE that are doing it, not MDC itself.

My suggestion... If you don't like the board split, go post in the appropriate forum for talking about MDC layout (honestly, it's been hashed to death here in Diapering). And in the meantime, if you see something really cool on ebay or some awesome WAHM stocking, post about it in Show & Tell! There's nothing stopping you from doing that. You can sit and sulk and have a slow forum, or you can make the existing situation better by being proactive and POSTING, while at the same time, making appeals to the mods if you want a change made (ie, you want the forum put back together).

Oh, and FUZZI BUNZ... FUZZI BUNZ... FUZZI BUNZ.







Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I actually did post in Q& S to ask for the forum to re-evaulated... it just hasnt been allowed through yet


----------



## LeeshaLynn (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaillean*
I never intended to offend with my post.







It's too bad the forum changed in a way that has made it less fun for you guys.

I guess I was just responding to the first post that said everyone seemed to be after the cheap stuff and another post that agreed, saying the fun side of CD was lost.

I'm not arguing with anyone's right to spend a lot of money on super quality WAHM products. I'm a work-at-home-soon-to-be-mom myself, and expect to be fairly compensated for my work.

I guess I was just pointing out that it is possible to have fun CDing and also build a good quality stash without taking out a loan to do so.









That said, I love picking up the odd splurgey piece. I just can't justify it being the bulk of my stash.

However, if anyone has any good leads on a super cute NB Christmas/holiday fitted - I know someone who might be interested.







:

It's not that things have to be expensive to be fun at all. It's just that there used to be a lot of excitment around here just not too long ago. There's not as much "oooh'ing and aahh'ing" going on anymore. It seems like most of the posts are about the functionality of cloth diapering rather than the frills of cloth diapering. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I'm a huge prefold fan these days. It's just different.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Ya know, I've gotten a whole heck of a lot more cleaning in my house and more knitting done since the board split and the perv incident. I DON'T LIKE IT! I used to like seeing a million posts on here and struggling to keep up.

About the cost factor, I think we all go round and round on that here. Every couple of weeks we have a small debate about it. It's a matter of preference. Some people are truly thrilled and happy to use prefolds and PUL covers morning, noon, and night. Others, like hyenas, stalk for the thrill of the hunt and love to be the first ones to try out a new wahm. I don't think it's about the cost of the item at all, as much as it's the thrill of the hunt. In fact, most of these hyena items didn't start out that way. These wahm's started out just as lowly as every other wahm and their products were tried out and ROCKED THE HOUSE and so because of supply and demand, prices shot up. Materials got better and better and more expensive and prices went up because of it. The wahm COULD charge more because people would buy it, so they did. And to be truly honest with you, I respect these wahm's for not driving prices higher even though they very well could. I knit. I knit semi-decently. I make some darn cute longies for my Sara if I do say so myself.







And let me tell ya, those wahm's make practically nothing for those beautiful works of art. They are NOT in it for the money because they would be sorely disappointed if they began for the money involved. It takes me about 2 weeks to make a pair of longies for my dd and by the time you factor in yarn costs and time spent knitting instead of sitting my fanny on the couch chillin' with my DH, I'd want to charge $300 a pair. These wahm's get practically nothing for their hard work and time. So hyena's like the good stuff and apparently can afford the good stuff. There's no shame in buying quality products if you can afford it. I COULD diaper Sara in gerber prefolds and pull-on covers. I CHOOSE to diaper her in sugarpeas fitteds and handknit woolies with a few of those horrible







fuzzi bunz thrown in for good measure. My dh and I work hard for our money and I feel no shame in buying a nice skein of handpainted merino yarn every now and then to knit for Sara. I deserve it. I work darn hard at what I do. So I deserve to play hard too. And I play with diapers. So it's all about preference and what you CAN do and what you CHOOSE to do. I don't think hyena's should be shamed for liking and buying nice things. If I could afford those beautiful wahm woolies, you can BET I'd be all over them. I've wanted to try a LuxeBaby fitted for forever now but I simply can't afford to. But does that make me upset that a hyena can and does buy several of them? Nah, just a bit jealous!









Meg


----------



## Tapioca (Feb 4, 2005)

Haven't we been over this all already?


----------



## peekyboo (Mar 16, 2005)

About the whole "hyena" thing...

Now, I don't care how much anyone else spends on diapers - it's not coming out of my wallet







And having begun knitting and also learning how to sew diapers, I can totally appreiciate the time and talent it takes to make some of these diapers and covers and longies.

That aside -

My "issue" with the whole hyena thing is the hunt. Yes, that's part of the fun for some people. And if dd was still a tiny nursling, I would have tons of time to stalk down stuff. (Spent a good couple months on the sofa with the laptop next to me and baby nursing.) But these days, I spend too much time on the computer, and I turn around and find mass chaos. So I don't have time to sit there and refresh forty-bazillion times at the fluffymail site or hyena cart.

Plus, as much as I love trying new diapers (and you can ask dh, I've driven him nuts with all the different inserts), what I really want is one system. One set of diapers that will work for us. When it's a hyena diaper, you have to spend months building up that stash. Or one of my problems recently was I found a diaper I loved and fit dd wonderfully. Except the wahm decided she wasn't going to sew diapers anymore. It was very sad







Especially since dd was growing out of the diapers I did have of that brand. I know it's the nature of the business - children out of diapers, wahm not as motivated to make diapers. But it's still a little sad to me.

So what do I find myself doing? Turning back to the oh-so-boring Fuzzi Bunz. Hey, they were the diapers that turned me onto cloth, so don't knock them







And they are easy, even if they aren't as much fun. I've also fallen for Rumpsters AIO's. Again, the fun factor isn't as high, but the fit is perfect for now and I could get a bunch easily.

Of course, having played with all the pretty print diapers, this time around, I've started ordering embroidered FB's. Because I need that fun factor and bug print just doesn't do it for me


----------



## SammyLucasNHarper (Jan 29, 2005)

I was wondering what the heck was going on around here. I guess I wasnt aware of the board split.

Gosh it sucks







: Wondering why my Kiwi Pie wasnt selling on TP...normally KPs would go within minutes of being posted...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tapioca*
Haven't we been over this all already?

Yes, that's the thing, we have been over this already and yet there has been little resolve.

I think most of us feel really unheard. We will occasionally get messages from moderators saying that they're listening, but very little action has actually been done.

What has been done? They're allowing clothing threads that deal with wider cuts for cloth diapers to be posted in Show and Tell. They're allowing homemade diapers to be shown in Show and Tell. Or so it looks. There was never a decree about it, but threads stopped getting moved on those topics.

The split occurred for organization purposes. It was supposed to be a trial. We were all told it was a trial and if it didn't work things would be changed back. There was never any end date for the trial to be determined successful or not. There was never any poll about the whether or not we, the users, liked it. But somehow the really slow board, the segregation of cloth diapering users and screeching halt of many WAHM businesses must be working for someone? I just don't know who that someone is!


----------



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

I am not generally a frequent poster, though I've been around here for quite a while, and I've been watching this thread with interest.

I think for me the real issue is whether this board continues to be (or comes back to being) what it was and should be, the best place on the Web to discuss cloth diapering. It really has nothing to do, in my opinion, with whether everyone is happy and nobody feels like other people spend too much--if the board dies because we don't offend anyone, that's a tragedy and helps nobody.

There are "elite" discussion groups everywhere. When you go to Parentsplace and look at car seat discussions, the people who only buy Britax and who own eight or nine of them (and wow, that's an entire three years worth of hyena diapers right there) aren't told to go away and leave alone the people who own one Graco, or told that the board is only for asking questions about how car seats are supposed to be installed, and they should go to another forum to talk about how excited they are that a new model is coming out. If you go to a discussion forum on station wagons, the moms asking whether such and such a model really does hold six kids comfortably don't get mad because three of the list members restore woodies and sell them for tens of thousands of dollars.

If you are THE elite list, then THE elite people are going to be there. And those are the people for whom this is a real passion, and they like to spend a lot of time and money on it.

Conversely, if you don't allow the elite people to be comfortable on the list, then it ceases to be the elite list. Think about it--why are you here? How did you find out about MDC? Somebody said (either in real life or somewhere else) that the very most knowlegeable and interested people are on this list. I can pretty much bet that nobody told you to come here because the hyenas are kept from talking about hyena finds on the main board. So I think it is vital that the boards be run so that the most knowlegeable and passionate people really want to be here and want to stay, because they are the lifeblood and the advertising capital of this list.

The issue of WAHMs is a separate one, but if a single WAHM goes out of business purely because we don't want the first page of the board to move too fast (and WOW, has that succeeded--we barely move off a single page all day), that is a nightmare, pure and simple.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*

The split occurred for organization purposes. It was supposed to be a trial. We were all told it was a trial and if it didn't work things would be changed back. There was never any end date for the trial to be determined successful or not. There was never any poll about the whether or not we, the users, liked it. But somehow the really slow board, the segregation of cloth diapering users and screeching halt of many WAHM businesses must be working for someone? I just don't know who that someone is!

I was away from the diapering board when the split happened. I had no idea that it was just a "trial". Too bad the mods couldn't post a poll and let us, the cloth diaper forum users, vote on how we'd prefer the forum to be set up. I think that would be fair. I also liked it better when the boards were not seperated.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thekimballs*
I am not generally a frequent poster, though I've been around here for quite a while, and I've been watching this thread with interest.

I think for me the real issue is whether this board continues to be (or comes back to being) what it was and should be, the best place on the Web to discuss cloth diapering. It really has nothing to do, in my opinion, with whether everyone is happy and nobody feels like other people spend too much--if the board dies because we don't offend anyone, that's a tragedy and helps nobody.

There are "elite" discussion groups everywhere. When you go to Parentsplace and look at car seat discussions, the people who only buy Britax and who own eight or nine of them (and wow, that's an entire three years worth of hyena diapers right there) aren't told to go away and leave alone the people who own one Graco, or told that the board is only for asking questions about how car seats are supposed to be installed, and they should go to another forum to talk about how excited they are that a new model is coming out. If you go to a discussion forum on station wagons, the moms asking whether such and such a model really does hold six kids comfortably don't get mad because three of the list members restore woodies and sell them for tens of thousands of dollars.

If you are THE elite list, then THE elite people are going to be there. And those are the people for whom this is a real passion, and they like to spend a lot of time and money on it.

Conversely, if you don't allow the elite people to be comfortable on the list, then it ceases to be the elite list. Think about it--why are you here? How did you find out about MDC? Somebody said (either in real life or somewhere else) that the very most knowlegeable and interested people are on this list. I can pretty much bet that nobody told you to come here because the hyenas are kept from talking about hyena finds on the main board. So I think it is vital that the boards be run so that the most knowlegeable and passionate people really want to be here and want to stay, because they are the lifeblood and the advertising capital of this list.

The issue of WAHMs is a separate one, but if a single WAHM goes out of business purely because we don't want the first page of the board to move too fast (and WOW, has that succeeded--we barely move off a single page all day), that is a nightmare, pure and simple.









:

and Spark...well said, as well!!!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
I actually did post in Q& S to ask for the forum to re-evaulated... it just hasnt been allowed through yet









mmm....it's still not there!








I wanted to go post to it!


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Yes, that's the thing, we have been over this already and yet there has been little resolve.

I think most of us feel really unheard. We will occasionally get messages from moderators saying that they're listening, but very little action has actually been done.

What has been done? They're allowing clothing threads that deal with wider cuts for cloth diapers to be posted in Show and Tell. They're allowing homemade diapers to be shown in Show and Tell. Or so it looks. There was never a decree about it, but threads stopped getting moved on those topics.

The split occurred for organization purposes. It was supposed to be a trial. We were all told it was a trial and if it didn't work things would be changed back. There was never any end date for the trial to be determined successful or not. There was never any poll about the whether or not we, the users, liked it. But somehow the really slow board, the segregation of cloth diapering users and screeching halt of many WAHM businesses must be working for someone? I just don't know who that someone is!

As always Claire, well said! I bow down to you! Beautifully done.
NAK

Meg


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Claire you said it perfectly!
I haven't been around much since the before split and thank you for explaining what all happened. I'm ready for the trial period to be over









Hmmm could we all go post in Q & S?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Joanna and Claire, thank you for your posts!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thekimballs*
I am not generally a frequent poster, though I've been around here for quite a while, and I've been watching this thread with interest.

I think for me the real issue is whether this board continues to be (or comes back to being) what it was and should be, the best place on the Web to discuss cloth diapering. It really has nothing to do, in my opinion, with whether everyone is happy and nobody feels like other people spend too much--if the board dies because we don't offend anyone, that's a tragedy and helps nobody.

There are "elite" discussion groups everywhere. When you go to Parentsplace and look at car seat discussions, the people who only buy Britax and who own eight or nine of them (and wow, that's an entire three years worth of hyena diapers right there) aren't told to go away and leave alone the people who own one Graco, or told that the board is only for asking questions about how car seats are supposed to be installed, and they should go to another forum to talk about how excited they are that a new model is coming out. If you go to a discussion forum on station wagons, the moms asking whether such and such a model really does hold six kids comfortably don't get mad because three of the list members restore woodies and sell them for tens of thousands of dollars.

If you are THE elite list, then THE elite people are going to be there. And those are the people for whom this is a real passion, and they like to spend a lot of time and money on it.

Conversely, if you don't allow the elite people to be comfortable on the list, then it ceases to be the elite list. Think about it--why are you here? How did you find out about MDC? Somebody said (either in real life or somewhere else) that the very most knowlegeable and interested people are on this list. I can pretty much bet that nobody told you to come here because the hyenas are kept from talking about hyena finds on the main board. So I think it is vital that the boards be run so that the most knowlegeable and passionate people really want to be here and want to stay, because they are the lifeblood and the advertising capital of this list.

The issue of WAHMs is a separate one, but if a single WAHM goes out of business purely because we don't want the first page of the board to move too fast (and WOW, has that succeeded--we barely move off a single page all day), that is a nightmare, pure and simple.

SO well put!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I'd like to see actual statistics... How many posts (not threads, as that's not really a good stastitic) occurred the month before the split, then how many posts occur in both forums combined now (although it's not totally accurate since holidays slow forums down as well)?

Looking at just yesterday's postings, if you combined both forums, you'd see about 3 pages of threads. That's about the same as before the split, is it not?


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach*

a monkey maybe? who wants a sloth?



The sloth is my favorite


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Claire and Joanna... so well said. I







you guys


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

ok, being the weenie that i am, LOL... I just went back and checked page counts. From 09/01/04 to 11/20/04 there were 180 pages of posts. From 09/01/05 to 11/20/05 there have only been 91 pages of posts (69 in the main forum, 22 in the show and tell forum)


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks, mama2kyla! I was too lazy to do the counting myself.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
ok, being the weenie that i am, LOL... I just went back and checked page counts. From 09/01/04 to 11/20/04 there were 180 pages of posts. From 09/01/05 to 11/20/05 there have only been 91 pages of posts (69 in the main forum, 22 in the show and tell forum)


Thanks so much you big weenie!







I find that statistic interesting. It was exactly as I figured. I'd be curious to know what the mods think when they see a statistic like that. Obviously, this "trial" isn't going well. How long do we have to wait before they realize that too???

Meg


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

I have never bought hyena and never would spend that kind of money on CDs, but I hate clicking on the diapering forum and not seeing pics of cute little kids modeling their hyena dipes... And I also love to hear the chatter about what is cool and what is not.

I also hate this split. I want to see show and tell and also problems/questions about diapering together and not have to click on two different forums.

Plus, can someone tell me why diapering.com forums have pics yet they are super fast to download, yet mothering.com forums have no pics yet as SO SLOW to load. It drives me crazy. I spend most of my time at diapering, but when I do want to come visit here it is so blasted slow that I usually just get frustrated...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
ok, being the weenie that i am, LOL... I just went back and checked page counts. From 09/01/04 to 11/20/04 there were 180 pages of posts. From 09/01/05 to 11/20/05 there have only been 91 pages of posts (69 in the main forum, 22 in the show and tell forum)

INTERESTING! I personally like weenies. In fact, I'm proud to say I made some for dinner tonight... they were veggie weenies, but weenies nonetheless.


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kari_mom*
The diaper pervert scandal slowed down hyena posting a lot too, in my opinion. Half the fun of posting about new fluff is seeing everyone's cute babies.

That makes sense. And it's such a shame too. Not that I ever had much worth showing off.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

As always there have been many good posts above about what went down. For me personally in regard to the two issues: not posting here a lot - I have a hard time getting excited when threads are stale, things are separated, etc. The mods obviously have their own agenda that does not include what the majority wants. In the big picture I do not feel welcome in this area but I do stop in on other boards here. I also do try and help with questions here and there in the genral forum because I know if it wasn't for the support I received here who knows if I could have figured out a lot of my problems I encountered. It bums me out that people new to CDing don't have the awesome experience I once had here that made it so much fun for me.

As far as not buying, the sloooow resale market has stopped me from buying. I can't move hyena items I do have therefore I don't have a lot of excess cash to splurge on new stuff. Like others have mentioned, I can't really risk trying out something new and be left with an un-usable diaper. It's all good. I will have some good fairying to do down the road as my dd completes her potty learning.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, I'm one person who used to post here quite a bit and then stopped after the split.

I am just not into heavy handed micromanagement of my activities. And, that's how MDC is handled. The changes in the Diapering forum reminded me of that. They also made me feel I was unwelcome as a hyena.

So, I come back sometimes, but not too often. I have taken my toys and gone elsewhere. There are many wonderful people at MDC, but this board is a BUSINESS... not a community. The community part is just a side effect.

Sorry if that offends anyone, but it's how I feel. I used to love this forum, but now that it's split, every time I go to "Show and Tell" (or whatever it's called), I'm reminded of how I am so unwelcome that I have to be hidden away in a subforum.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I can't agree more with the pps. I joined MDC about a year ago and LOVED the diapering board, it was like a smorgasbord. I could sample a "Look at" thread then go right to a "How do I" thread, then a "_____ just stocked" thread. There were so many posts and so much excitement about diapering. I think it helped the WAHMS too, there are so many times I remember reading one mama rave about a WAHM, then pretty soon there were more posts "I got one too" "I got two" "Aw, I was too slow, but I got a custom!"

I miss the old days.


----------



## anhaga (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thekimballs*
I am not generally a frequent poster, though I've been around here for quite a while, and I've been watching this thread with interest.

I think for me the real issue is whether this board continues to be (or comes back to being) what it was and should be, the best place on the Web to discuss cloth diapering. It really has nothing to do, in my opinion, with whether everyone is happy and nobody feels like other people spend too much--if the board dies because we don't offend anyone, that's a tragedy and helps nobody.

There are "elite" discussion groups everywhere. When you go to Parentsplace and look at car seat discussions, the people who only buy Britax and who own eight or nine of them (and wow, that's an entire three years worth of hyena diapers right there) aren't told to go away and leave alone the people who own one Graco, or told that the board is only for asking questions about how car seats are supposed to be installed, and they should go to another forum to talk about how excited they are that a new model is coming out. If you go to a discussion forum on station wagons, the moms asking whether such and such a model really does hold six kids comfortably don't get mad because three of the list members restore woodies and sell them for tens of thousands of dollars.

If you are THE elite list, then THE elite people are going to be there. And those are the people for whom this is a real passion, and they like to spend a lot of time and money on it.

Conversely, if you don't allow the elite people to be comfortable on the list, then it ceases to be the elite list. Think about it--why are you here? How did you find out about MDC? Somebody said (either in real life or somewhere else) that the very most knowlegeable and interested people are on this list. I can pretty much bet that nobody told you to come here because the hyenas are kept from talking about hyena finds on the main board. So I think it is vital that the boards be run so that the most knowlegeable and passionate people really want to be here and want to stay, because they are the lifeblood and the advertising capital of this list.

The issue of WAHMs is a separate one, but if a single WAHM goes out of business purely because we don't want the first page of the board to move too fast (and WOW, has that succeeded--we barely move off a single page all day), that is a nightmare, pure and simple.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

It's all very sad! I remember a day when there were lots of WAHM's posting here, now there are almost none. Maybe it's just me, but there are several that I haven't posted in a while and I miss them


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Post to the Q&A forum ladies....let them hear what you think!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...19#post4172519


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
We're still around. The problem I think is that there is SO much more out there now. As far as knits go, there are so many awesome knitting WAHMS. I still spend big bucks, but really, how many pair of longies can one child wear. It's like after 15 or so, it starts getting redundant, YK? There are only so many colorways and themes.
But, I have seen some awesome instock stuff as of late that puzzles me. I think that the market has become very saturated.

Is THAT why my soakers aren't moving? I have been scratching my head over this for awhile. The nicest mama you could ever meet stocks my store with these amazing soakers, and they just don't move. It is so sad when I know she spends 10 hours dying, knitting and embellishing and then they sit in the store for months.









What is this board split you ladies are talking about?


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

ITA with so many of you! The forum split has taken so much of the fun out of CDing for me.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smullarkey*
What is this board split you ladies are talking about?

The diapering forum used to include posts on any and everything diaper related (show-off pics, WAHM stockings, questions, advice, etc...). Then the show-off threads started to be combined into one daily thread. Then a thread was posted about spilting the board into a main section (for questions, advice, etc...) and then a sub-forum for show-off and stockings (now referred to as "Show and Tell"). Even though many of the main 'movers and shakers' of the diapering forum were adamently opposed to it, many predicted it would led to disaster, it was still done. And now, sadly, their predictions have come true. And, I believe, that the people who were for the split have not posted here since - so it's been a very awkward change and many people are not happy with it equating to a S L O W forum.

ETA: Found these threads - if you have time to browse through them, they may help:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...iapering+forum

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...iapering+forum


----------



## Lilangels (Jul 19, 2005)

Yep, I agree! I lurked on this board forever before I even joined. Once the split was made I went elsewhere. The fun is gone here. The "warm fuzzies" have left. I will come back on occasion to read through a few posts but it really just is not the same. Segregate the hyena's and the whole thing comes crashing down.


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Ahhh...thanks for the recap. I didn't notice the subforums, but I did notice that it was really slow around here! I also LOVE the "Look what I got" threads. I always get to see something new, and get a feel for what styles, etc. people like.


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
As always there have been many good posts above about what went down. For me personally in regard to the two issues: not posting here a lot - I have a hard time getting excited when threads are stale, things are separated, etc. The mods obviously have their own agenda that does not include what the majority wants. In the big picture I do not feel welcome in this area but I do stop in on other boards here. I also do try and help with questions here and there in the genral forum because I know if it wasn't for the support I received here who knows if I could have figured out a lot of my problems I encountered. It bums me out that people new to CDing don't have the awesome experience I once had here that made it so much fun for me.



ABSOLUTELY. Very well said, my thoughts exactly. And several others have said the same things- Claire, Joanna, and Tiffany pop right into my mind.

The split stinks-literally.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

hey, maybe I'm slow, but does clicking "diapering - classic view" help? That's what I've been doing and I'm liking it better.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=375333


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

as usual I'm slow on the draw! I just realized that it is rather a pain because you have to go through the main forum page every.single.time you want to post...


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

alaskanteach said:


> a monkey maybe? who wants a sloth?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Reasons I want the board the way it USED to be:









1). I was sucked in to cloth diapering by the boards







And being the artist I am,got interested right away in the hyena fluff







Suddenly changing 2 little ones all day made life more interesting during all my postpartum issues, and was way more fun than sposies!

2)I enjoy the warmness of the diapering boards. I was never able to post all that much, as my kids are very spirited and into everything, and only want mommy to hold them while at the computer....but I did when I could and enjoyed the kindness of everyone. I also enjoyed defending WAHM's in those all-too-common "I can't beleive people pay such and such for that diaper" threads








3) I enjoy the thrill of stalking and love show and tell threads and stocking updtes! They turn a dull moment in the day into something fun.And all of us have that lag time in our day where we need a pick me up-and aren't we always having to shop for our kiddos for something anyway?
4) I REALLY REALLY appreciate being able to navigate the boards with ease and not run into gargantuam pictures of peoples babies(no offense) when reading threads!!!!!! I love the small siggies on Mothering. It makes things less distracting.
5)Trading Post!I used to be a total TP hyena baby! I was so good at stalking the TP. And I could sell a dipe in 2 minutes flat. But now, nothing sells!!!!!So, off to Ebay I go, to be rejected there too!








6) I like talking nonsensically about diapers























Also, I just gotta get this out.......deep breath......it is a SAD, SAD day when a person has to relist an only worn twice, embroidered Bottom Bumper on Ebay! To the mama that got it-if you are on this board-Thanks!!!I really appreciate being able to resell my quality hyena flufff.


----------



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

Wow, I had no idea that all this was happening here. I still come to MDC but it's more for the other forums now. I got turned off from the Diapering forum before all this latest drama because some folks decided I wasn't worthy of buying nice diapers for my daughter who was not home yet. Personal attacks just don't sit well with me. Of course, in hindsight I should have just ripped one person in particular a new one because she was way off-base, but I was too caught up in the emotional upset of yet another possible lost child. Now, I just could care less because I realize now this was their problem, not mine. I pity their unhappiness with their own life. But, I digress...

Anyhoo, Mari has been home now for 7+ months, and I just have been far too busy to keep up with hyena diapers. I've had to sell tons and tons of stuff because they didn't fit her right. I finally just started selling things for very cheap to local mamas starting out. Yea, I took huge losses but at least some new folks got to start cloth diapering.

I just honestly do not have time to spend hunting for diapers anymore. Before Mari came home, it was a wonderful way to pass the time. This board was one of the most amazing places for me. I got so much support and love from the majority of the members. But, now I'd rather spend time with her. We also may never have another infant (will likely adopt a toddler next) so it's not like I have a newborn to rekindle my love affair.

I do really miss many of my friends from here, and I feel guilty that I never have time to even email people to keep in touch. But, I do still love cloth diapering Mari. I love that she has never had a rash. I love that she is now starting to notice all the cool designs on her diapers and woolies. I love how cute her fluffy bum looks.

I did just get pictures from Karen of my custom KSS longies, and it was sad to not have my gals around to show them off!









Holli


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

Holli!







:

I'd looove to see your kss longies! You used to be the queen of the hyenas.....







I was a diapering freshman when you were waiting for mari! I'm so glad she's doing well and keeping you busy


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Holli! Hi!

Are your's the Aussie ones? If so, totally cute!


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
4) I REALLY REALLY appreciate being able to navigate the boards with ease and not run into gargantuam pictures of peoples babies(no offense) when reading threads!!!!!! I love the small siggies on Mothering. It makes things less distracting.

It is funny, but the diapering board that has the photos in the siggy actually load up so much faster than mothering. Plus I LOVE seeing pictures of people's cute little babies, especially in their adorable CDs. This board seems more impersonal to me, with a few lines of siggy and those little mass produced tiny pics. That is sad because I know most of the moms here are super nice and helpful. But I miss pictures! It is a pain in the butt clicking on photo linkd here. I love having them right in the thread so I don't have to bother opening up another website. This board is soooooooo slow to load that I get really turned off.

I also think that many people have been turned off because of the hyena hysteria thing that was once here. New CDers would come on, look, and think they could never afford to CD, and off they would go and buy spoises. They felt they could not compete, or ended up spending money they could not afford to have the next cool diaper. The other diapering board gets made fun of because of what they consider "hyena" (yes, I have seen it a few times, like PWs), but they welcome everyone, whether you are a lover of FBs or FussyButts. No one ever says "if I hear anything else about FBs I will throw up".

I CD so that I can keep waste out of the dumps. I CD because I think it is more comfortable for my ds. I CD because I think CDs are cute. But I never have to keep up with the Jones, and once a CD becomes hyena and is hard to find, I lose interest in them.

The board has changed and gotten boring, but perhaps you guys should migrate to another diapering board which has all of the threads together, is easy to load, and has super nice moms. The best way to change things is to show you are not happy and leave. Then mothering will be forced to make some changes. We do have the power, and anything is better than just sitting here complaining and doing nothing...


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Quote:

perhaps you guys should migrate to another diapering board which has all of the threads together, is easy to load, and has super nice moms. The best way to change things is to show you are not happy and leave.
novel concept







, but I really wish MDC would change it back!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
Wow, I had no idea that all this was happening here. I still come to MDC but it's more for the other forums now. I got turned off from the Diapering forum before all this latest drama because some folks decided I wasn't worthy of buying nice diapers for my daughter who was not home yet. Personal attacks just don't sit well with me. Of course, in hindsight I should have just ripped one person in particular a new one because she was way off-base, but I was too caught up in the emotional upset of yet another possible lost child. Now, I just could care less because I realize now this was their problem, not mine. I pity their unhappiness with their own life. But, I digress...

Anyhoo, Mari has been home now for 7+ months, and I just have been far too busy to keep up with hyena diapers. I've had to sell tons and tons of stuff because they didn't fit her right. I finally just started selling things for very cheap to local mamas starting out. Yea, I took huge losses but at least some new folks got to start cloth diapering.

I just honestly do not have time to spend hunting for diapers anymore. Before Mari came home, it was a wonderful way to pass the time. This board was one of the most amazing places for me. I got so much support and love from the majority of the members. But, now I'd rather spend time with her. We also may never have another infant (will likely adopt a toddler next) so it's not like I have a newborn to rekindle my love affair.

I do really miss many of my friends from here, and I feel guilty that I never have time to even email people to keep in touch. But, I do still love cloth diapering Mari. I love that she has never had a rash. I love that she is now starting to notice all the cool designs on her diapers and woolies. I love how cute her fluffy bum looks.

I did just get pictures from Karen of my custom KSS longies, and it was sad to not have my gals around to show them off!









Holli

There you are, mama!!









So glad all is well with your family! I'd love to see pics of Mis Mari in her new longies. I can't imagine how big she's gotten by now! My buddy is almost 18 mos. now and into *everything*. Said w/ great emphasis on the *everything*! In fact..I gotta sign off for a bit. He's awake and suddenly quiet in the next room!









Jesse (used to be jloveladycmc)


----------



## SammyLucasNHarper (Jan 29, 2005)

I really dont like the board split...i really dont...but I also feel that no matter what we say or do we are just







our heads against the wall. I think that the only way the boards will get changed back is if they decide that its better for them to do so.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I guess I just don't like to see the same thing over and over. I don't like having to see the SAME HUGE picture of someone's kid every single time they post. For the same reason, I don't like to see the name of the same diaper brand over and over, practically to the exclusion of all else. People used to talk about all kinds of different diapers in the main forum. Now it seems like it's FB this and FB that. It's not that I'm bothered by people using a mass produced diaper. It's that I miss the variety. That's why I said I felt like throwing something (I didn't say I felt like throwing up). The members in this forum have always welcomed everyone regardless of what kind of diapers they use.


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

I like the way it was about 3 years ago. A healthy mix IMO.

Can someone pm me where the other boards are?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I am a burnt out and withered hyena with no more gumption left in her.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warneral*

Can someone pm me where the other boards are?

ME TOO!!! please.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I guess I just don't like to see the same thing over and over. I don't like having to see the SAME HUGE picture of someone's kid every single time they post. For the same reason, I don't like to see the name of the same diaper brand over and over, practically to the exclusion of all else. People used to talk about all kinds of different diapers in the main forum. Now it seems like it's FB this and FB that. It's not that I'm bothered by people using a mass produced diaper. It's that I miss the variety. That's why I said I felt like throwing something (I didn't say I felt like throwing up). The members in this forum have always welcomed everyone regardless of what kind of diapers they use.

EXACTLY









How will people know about all the wonderful WAHM's if noone talks it up? I NEVER felt like I wasn't a part becasue I couldn't afford some of the high end stuff while starting out. I liked seeing all the different types. I love threads about new WAHM's.....it is an exciting pat of something otherwise dull and bothersome- diapering. Who would've thought diapering could be FUN!!?
I think this forum keeps things simple with siggies and advertisements.. I can't stomach some other boards....


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I am a burnt out and withered hyena with no more gumption left in her.

















Missed you!


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warneral*
I like the way it was about 3 years ago. A healthy mix IMO.

Can someone pm me where the other boards are?


The only one I ever go to is http://www.diaperpin.com/forum04/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=4

It's pretty active, more so than this board now....


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I am a burnt out and withered hyena with no more gumption left in her.

















Long time no see...I hope all is well!









Mama, I doubt your withered!!







You're just on the other side of the hyena now...you're the one being hunted!

Jesse


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

I hope it's ok to post this but a lot of the old hyena's have migrated over to Liberated Lounge. It's still not as active as this board once was though.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

So who's the lucky mama that bought the jungle longies the OP mentioned?

I am sooo jealous! They are just my favorites lately.

I measured DS earlier in the week, and he has gotten taller so that the rise might have been too short.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes, I really don't like the board split. I don't have time to read a zillion different places, especially with how long MDC takes to load pages (leaving me staring at banner ads - is that on purpose) for me now.


----------

